# Folding in Linux



## mx500torid (Oct 24, 2014)

Hopefully there is someone that can do a write up for beginners to get folding working on linux. It had been talked about in the forum but it gets buried and hard to find. Maybe this way with its own thread we can find it easier. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 24, 2014)

I may do one when my new card comes in, had to shut down the Fermis last month for good and those were the ones on Linux.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

We need to get this moving. I will set up a Linux rig and see if I can house both GTX970's in it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2014)

OMG. I have scrapped 5 installs over the last 2 nights! I have never been this frustrated in my lifetime. I'm done for tonight(5+ hours fighting with it today) and will start fresh tomorrow.

Something I'm running into is terrible difficulty installing the proprietary Nvidia drivers. Not very easy at all. F@H will not recognize the GTX 970's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2014)

I didn't have to install the drivers.  Cuda did it for me.
I followed (you'll need to get the current version of the Cuda toolkit): http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-install-opencl-for-f-h-ubuntu.202050/#post-3122894


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, got the 970 overclocked to 1503Mhz and she's producing 308K PPD. Can only overclock 1 card right now(wonky x-server settings), but the rig is producing 556K+ PPD now. Might be able to pick up another 30-40K PPD with the 2nd card overclocked(if I can figure our how to do it)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, got the 970 overclocked to 1503Mhz and she's producing 308K PPD. Can only overclock 1 card right now(wonky x-server settings), but the rig is producing 556K+ PPD now. Might be able to pick up another 30-40K PPD with the 2nd card overclocked(if I can figure our how to do it)



I may be able to mod your BIOSes if needed, I modded my Zotac's to 1468/2000 with a custom voltage table too.


----------

